# Kindle Yarnies (Knit and Crochet)



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

There was another thread about knitting books for the kindle, and it was fun chatting about general knitting stuff so I thought I'd start another thread here.

I finished felting my first Kindle Kozy, it was too big to fit my Kindle in vertically, which is what I wanted, but pretty right on for horizontally. I had to trim it down a bit, too. I'll try to post pictures soon. It's OK. I'm already working on another one to try and perfect the pattern!

I also taught myself to Magic Loop knit this weekend. It is an easy alternative to all those double pointed needles, I think I like it. I'm making Elefante (http://susanbanderson.blogspot.com/2007/04/page-18-elefante.html) using a self striping yarn so I thought it would be fun to try with the feet. Now I'm onto the head with Magic Loop and it's working out well. The ears are crochet, so it looks like I'll be teaching myself to crochet this week. I'm considering getting "The Idiots Guide to Knitting and Crocheting" for my Kindle just to see what it's like. I wonder if they take returns if it isn't good? I downloaded a sample but it only goes through the introduction and doesn't show andyy diagrams or photos, which could make or break it, you know?

Anyhow, hope this spurs some more fiber chat!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

The elefante is beautiful. So cute. I've only just learned to knit myself and am not really good at it yet.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Panjo said:


> There was another thread about knitting books for the kindle, and it was fun chatting about general knitting stuff so I thought I'd start another thread here.
> 
> I finished felting my first Kindle Kozy, it was too big to fit my Kindle in vertically, which is what I wanted, but pretty right on for horizontally. I had to trim it down a bit, too. I'll try to post pictures soon. It's OK. I'm already working on another one to try and perfect the pattern!
> 
> ...


You've got 7 days to return any Kindle book. Just contact customer service and they'll refund it.

I love to crochet. I've been thinking about designing something for my Kindle. I keep seeing Kindle cases on ebay and Etsy and telling myself I can do better than that!..But then I start reading again.

I have 2 afghans I'm currently working on and really need to finish. They're for my 2 youngest kids. My son asked for Darth Vader colors, so it's black, grey, and red. My daughter's is small hearts on a black background. It's a scrap afghan and each hexagon is about 1.5 inches wide..I think we're up to about 16 different colors. I have tons of those darn things floating around.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I crocheted two cases for my Kindle in the cover.  I used a pattern on the Lion Brand Yarn site and adjusted it to fit.  One vertical and one horizontal.  I used Lion suede yarn.  I think they came out pretty nice.  I will try to post pictures later.  (By the way,  the pattern on the Lion site looks almost identical to the case for sale on ebay.) I admit, I am frugal, (CHEAP), and the cases I made took only one skein of yarn each.  I got the yarn on sale at Joann's for $3.50. My time was only about 2 hours each and that included figuring out the dimensions.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

panjo:  How Cuuuuuute!!
luvmy4brats:
I can't tell you how many crochet projects I've started and left hanging....I do nothing else since Kindle made its way into my life.  I used to crochet everything from dog sweaters to afghans and doilies...now...nothing!!  Kindle has taken over...(Not to mention these boards).


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh my!!! I love the elepante! its too cute. crocheting is one of thethings that is on my listing out things to learn.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

OMG Elepante is sooooo cute! I am going to knit that next for my nephew! Thanks so much for the linkie  I am working on another knitted (well crocheted) toy right now for a friend of mine who thought this pattern was cute... both of us are fans of Lovecraft, she is going to go nuts when I finish it for her.

http://www.theanticraft.com/archive/imbolc08/eldergod.htm


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Scathach....that web site is hilarious.  I looked at the other things they had to make.  There are a couple of things I just have to try.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

See, I've been knitting more and reading more because now I can do them at the same time! I love the auto page turn. I always have a simple project on the needles when I knit and read.

Are you all on Ravelry? If not, you should be! The search feature is amazing, you can find all kinds of cool patterns. I just searched elephant crochet patterns and found this cutie.

http://littlegreen.typepad.com/romansock/instant-crochetification.html


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

These are the crocheted cases I made for my Kindle. I am notoriously clumsy so I added straps to pull them out of my purse or tote bag so there will be less chance of it slipping out of my hand. I still haven't got this picture posting down, I don't know why they are stacking instead of going side by side.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Those are totally cool, Mollyb!  Did you adjust a pattern or just work it out yourself?  I've been thinking about doing that myself, I haven't found any patterns online so far that I like.  Am I correct in remembering that you only used one skein of yarn for each of these?  I'm getting ready for a 5 hour car trip, I like to crochet while my SO drives, maybe I need to get some of that yarn and try it out!

Katiekat


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/70382AD.html?noImages=0

I used the pattern at the above link. They have a lot of others too. I just put crochet and purses into their search box. I had to adjust it for the yarn and hook I was using. Super easy and does the job quite nicely. I used a J hook and Lion Brand Suede yarn. It is soft and the Kindle slips in and out easily. Yes, just one skein of suede yarn. The suede is a small skein, if you used something in a larger skein it might do two cases. But I like the suede, it is easy to work with, soft, thick and washable
I like to crochet on long car rides too.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Panjo,  Those patterns you posted are adorable.  The brushing of the yarn reminds me of going to high school in the late  60's. A boy would give a girl his high school ring and she would wrap it in angora yarn so it would fit her finger and then brush it with a toothbrush to make it furry.  You would change the yarn to match your outfit that day.  Does anyone else remember that?


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Molly, those are gorgeous! I used to know how to crochet but I don't know if I remember how or not. 

Melissa


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Those are great! I still haven't put the button on mine. I really like the way oit felted up. When my new skin arrives I'm going to make a new cozy with matching yarn colors.

So do any of you have a nice, simple knitting pattern that you like? I like to have something basic (like stockinette in the round) to knit while I'm reading my Kindle. Right now I'm making the Halfdome Hat: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer06/PATThalfdome.html for my husband. It is booooooring... but will look good when it's done and it's just knit knit knit knit for the first 5 inches.


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> Panjo, Those patterns you posted are adorable. The brushing of the yarn reminds me of going to high school in the late 60's. A boy would give a girl his high school ring and she would wrap it in angora yarn so it would fit her finger and then brush it with a toothbrush to make it furry. You would change the yarn to match your outfit that day. Does anyone else remember that?


I was a nerd in HS so never went steady with anyone. But the "hot" girls that did went to even more lengths with their boyfriend's rings. I think some of them went steady just to have a ring to mess with..LOL...anyway the fancier ones would wrap adhesive tape around and then put multiple coats of nail polish to make it smooth...then one went even farther and took plastic flowers from a hair barrett and would glue that on. I don't know if that hurt her palm or not, but it sure looked snazzy. This was early 60's...think the yarn wrap must have come after I was out of HS....oh, oh, just outed myself...yes, going on Medicare next month!!!


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

I crocheted a "bag" for my Kindle from my own design.  It is pretty basic, but I think it turned out pretty nice.  Will post pics later after I find my camera!!  I saw someone selling a crocheted "pouch" on e-bay and thought, I can do my own.  Instead of doing a drawstring, I made a flap closing with a loop and button.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Still trying to get mine done.  JoAnn's was out of everything but the jiffy yarns, so I got a nice fat yarn so that it would go faster.  Needless to say, I've started about 7 times now trying to get it just so.  I ended up driving back from Williamsburg, so this may have to wait for our next road trip!  Good news is that I found a cheap purse at Walmart that has a separate zipper pocket for my Kindle, so I don't have to have this done immediately.  

Katiekat


----------



## CCLady as was (Nov 18, 2008)

Panjo said:


> See, I've been knitting more and reading more because now I can do them at the same time! I love the auto page turn. I always have a simple project on the needles when I knit and read.
> 
> Are you all on Ravelry? If not, you should be! The search feature is amazing, you can find all kinds of cool patterns. I just searched elephant crochet patterns and found this cutie.
> 
> http://littlegreen.typepad.com/romansock/instant-crochetification.html


Another Raveler here - and I love to read and knit. I learned to knit from a book (back when they were still on papyrus), so I got used to doing both, but the Kindle makes it sooooooooooo much easier! I use the folding wire bookstand Amazon sells, and it's great.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C!!!  I love to crochet.  I think you did a marvelous job and it saddens me that knitting and crocheting are an artform in jeopardy.  I so wish that today's youth would take an active interest.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Don't dispair! My niece knits, and she's 8. Several of my friends' kids are learning to knit, too. It's pretty cool these days to knit/crochet- there has been a crafty movement happeng over the last few years and it's pretty reassuring!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

That's good news.  We have had several yarn and craft shops close locally...very disappointing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Of my 4 daughters, 2 crochet quite well, 1 of those also knits. One of the other 2 knows how to crochet, but doesn't really enjoy it. The other one cooks.

I learned how to crochet from my grandmother when I was about 12. It really did not interest me for a long time. About 5 years ago, I decided to take up knitting. I love doing it now. I also crochet from time to time when I want a quick project.


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

I have made one felted bag for a friend's Kindle: www.lionbrand.com/patterns/1177AD.html.

I would love to see the cozy! Iam working on my second book, and knit when I take a break. I'm doing baby clothes for another friend. Wow, they're so quick!


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Thought I'd share my first attempt at knitting and felting a Kindle Kozy. I basically cast on like 30 stitches and knit back and forth for about 5 rows. Then I picked up 5 stitches along the edge, 30 on the back, and 5 more on the other edge and knit in the round until it got tall enough. Then I bound off 40 stitches and continued to knit the flap, playing around with various decreases on the edges. Then I felted it. It was a bit too big, so I had to trim down the flap a bit. All in all, I love the colors, and it's very functional. After I get my Tego skin I'm going to knit another one in matching colors and modify the pattern so it is lengthwise and a little tighter fitting.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Panjo said:


> Thought I'd share my first attempt at knitting and felting a Kindle Kozy.


Very nice. I like the colors.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

As I said in the other post your cozy is awesomely beautiful.  

I just wanted to say that I've taught both my kids (son and daughter) to knit and crochet.  Knitting seems easier to start with for some reason.  For myself I find crocheting much easier, but I like just having one loop at a time to think about.  My son is actually the better knitter and he made a couple of Harry Potter scarves (Griffendor and Ravenclaw) when he was in first grade.  My daughter, who is older, would be better if she could just stick with it but she seems to loose interest more easily.  At my kid's school there were two 5th grade boys, when my son was in 1st grade, who would knit a lot in their free time.  This really inspired my son.  He still doesn't know that it's mostly a craft that girls/women do predominantly now because of those two boys.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> Panjo, Those patterns you posted are adorable. The brushing of the yarn reminds me of going to high school in the late 60's. A boy would give a girl his high school ring and she would wrap it in angora yarn so it would fit her finger and then brush it with a toothbrush to make it furry. You would change the yarn to match your outfit that day. Does anyone else remember that?


Yes I do remember that. I loved wearing my boyfriend's class ring and faithfully change the yarn to match outfits. It used to make my Dad so angry -- he thought it was ridiculous. Oh, it probably was, but it was fun too.


----------



## deMoMo (Feb 10, 2009)

Do you feel that the knitted/crocheted/felted cozies are enough of a cover, or is everyone using them in addition to a purchased cover?  I haven't gotten my Kindle yet, and haven't ordered a cover for it, so I'm trying to plan ahead!


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi everyone!   Someone in the introduction forum told me there was a knitting thread over here.  I've been lurking around this board for a while, I'm hoping to get a kindle in the near future.  My reason.....knitting and reading all at the same time!!  Nice to see you all!


----------



## gir (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm working on finishing a knit case for my soon-to-be Kindle as well. I'll post pics when I finish it. I just did a simple rectangular piece and sewed up the sides, leaving a little flap at the top to fasten with a Velcro strip. I'm currently stitching a giant purple skull on the front of it


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello all you yarnies!

I'd love to hear what everybody has been doing in the past year.

_[Edited. No promotion outside the Book Bazaar, please! --Betsy]_


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

so does everyone go by the same name over on Ravelry -- I'm rho1640 there -  and just plain rho on Knitters Review... 

Love the kindle covers --


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

Any yarnies still here! I just joined in hopes of getting a Kindle soon...already prowling knit and crochet cover patterns.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

I am here! I just started knitting & crocheting a month ago and am obsessed with both now  I go by the same name (s0nicfreak) on Ravelry


----------



## sylviebi (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't have my kindle yet... it's currently in NY... Anyway, I started making my own pattern for a crochet Kindle case. I made a Kindle model out of cardboard and use it as a visual help. My husband and kids think I've lost it. He also thinks that I'm the cheapest cheap for doing this! It's nice to see that I am not the only one making their own unique covers.
I'll post it when it's done. It's purple with white cats... Looking good so far...


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I love your felted Kindle cozy! And now I know what to do with the robin's-egg-blue wool that's been languishing in my stash.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm joining!

I'm a beginner knitter - I joined ravalery due to the kindle forums! Love the patterns there -

I knit because of Linus Project - a grass roots group that feels everyone needs a blankie like Linus in Charlie Brown.
http://www.projectlinus.org/

From there our church meets once a month to knit or crochet, blankets, prayer shawls, hats and scarves - all to donate to organizations in the area (Chicagoland) - Because there are women there that really know how to knit, I've learned - and know I'm a beginner!

I am currently knitting a "feather and fan" Shawl - I'm so excited to actually make it work - increase and decrease!

My goals - make a felted purse (one for the kindle would be perfect! I have an oberon cover I love)
knit socks
and a lace shawl!

Our area is having a Fiber and Folk Fair - I've never been, and it looks intriguing -


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Ooh, yes, I love knitting socks. I made four pairs this year with Kroy Socks FX. I love the way they feel (except I haven't had the chance to knit any for myself yet, so I only get to feel them with my hands, lol).


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Colette Duke said:


> Ooh, yes, I love knitting socks. I made four pairs this year with Kroy Socks FX. I love the way they feel (except I haven't had the chance to knit any for myself yet, so I only get to feel them with my hands, lol).


I wish I could get into knitting socks. I don't enjoy knitting with those really tiny needles or with the extra fine yarns. 
Have you tried the toe up patterns using 2 circular needles? http://www.weebleknits.net/twocirculars.html I like it so much better than dbl pointed needles. I also love Judy Becker's magic cast-on... http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEATmagiccaston.html

I just finished knitting my first sweater that actually fits! I combined two patterns that I found of raverly to create my own pattern. Now I just have to wait until Fall to wear it!

My mother-in-law has me knitting socks for all the feet of her dining chairs now, she's afraid they will scratch her floor.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

sebat said:


> I wish I could get into knitting socks. I don't enjoy knitting with those really tiny needles or with the extra fine yarns.
> Have you tried the toe up patterns using 2 circular needles? http://www.weebleknits.net/twocirculars.html I like it so much better than dbl pointed needles. I also love Judy Becker's magic cast-on... http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEATmagiccaston.html
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh these are so cute! I started crocheting last year, but I haven't touched any yarn in a month or more. Making a Kindle Cosy is a cute idea. I just have to find a nice color now. Hmm!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

wow I didnt realize there was a seperate topic on this already.
I finished some projects last weekend and am now back on my granny square in crochet.
I used to be ale to knit but never could set up so I gave up after a while. I now found a knitting style that looks like crochet in the wa of holding it and stuff so I might try again soon when I get home.


----------



## sylviebi (Apr 15, 2011)

So here is my Kindle Case/Cover/Sleeve that I finished last night. It's my own crochet design with cats. I'm going to add a cardboard or light plastic insert and then insert a pink felt linning. I'm going to wait until I actually get my kindle to ensure that it will all fit. The cardboard model that you see in the pic is actual kindle size (give or take a MM or two) but I want to be sure. Oh it also has 2 cats at the back (like the front)...










Thanks for looking,
Sylvie
Sleepless in Ontario (till I get my kindle)
PS: The cats are white but the detail at the top is a light lavendar. The flash washed it out...


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

The cats are too cute.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

cute crochet bag -









My very first blanket I made - a baby blanket (I used a doll to check for size)









Usually I make prayer shawls - cast on 57 - then do a k3 - P3 pattern, I add the border to the 'bottom' and 'top' of the shawls by knitting 2 yarns together, the Homespun and fun fur...


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

*waves* Fellow knitter, on Ravelry on MeiLin. I haven't thought of knitting a cozy for my Kindle, but I'm not much of a cozy knitter to begin with. I've knit two tea cozies--I wrote the pattern generator, actually--and a water bottle cozy that didn't felt very well. That's what I get for using Silk Garden, eh? I've also issued patterns based on my stories. That was rather fun, and several people have knitted them who weren't even readers!

Socks: I am a committed DPN user. I have tried the 2-circ method and it's just not for me. Once you realize that the non-working needles are just stitch-holders you're good to go. I've been knitting toe-ups for years, but now I have this swelling thing in my ankles; I need a gusset. Consequently, I am looking at gussetted toe-up patterns. I love Turkish socks and hope to make some with the remains of this dratted bag I'm knitting, a tapestry bag kit from Knit Picks that I have no business knitting (size 1 needles in fair isle--the strap is 450 stitches in the round and I am terrified I may have twisted it--I won't know for a while longer). I'm going blind. Or blind-er. But it's so beautiful. I could not resist it. Just could not.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

On Ravelry Look up Fleegles toe up sock. It is my go to sock pattern. Using the no hole gusset method... Love it


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I'm on Ravelry, too (unraveled 99). Panjo, your projects are amazing! I wonder if the Kindle Cozy could double as an iPod cozy, lol.

I recently finished a purse for my youngest daughter. She picked the colors, which I thought came out pretty good.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

mscott9985 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm on Ravelry, too (unraveled 99). Panjo, your projects are amazing! I wonder if the Kindle Cozy could double as an iPod cozy, lol.
> 
> I recently finished a purse for my youngest daughter. She picked the colors, which I thought came out pretty good.


All I can say is WOW! That is fabulous!


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

oh that bag is beautiful - my daughter (14) carries one similar to it - but she got it on vacation..

I really appreciate all the sock info - DH loves wool socks (he camps) and I'd really love to try to knit a pair!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Ooh that bag is amazing ^^

Last night I found out 2 things. 1. I have started to crochet a lot tighter, my last piece last night was 8/10 of the size of the first piece... woops. 2. I might just make a shawl out of this cause I don't find the yarn and the colours too nice.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I didn't know Ravelry existed! Yay for Kindle boards! Totally going to check it out.

I've taught my older daughters to knit, but only one's really taken to it. The youngest has learned a bit of crochet--much easier for her than knitting at her age--and I hope she'll pick up knitting, too.

I never thought of making a Kindle case. Great idea!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

when I was about 13, I was bored and looked up knitting and crocheting up in the encyclopedia and it had some pretty good instructions. My mom went out and bought my sister and I knitting needles, mine blue, my sister pink and a couple crochet hooks and we learned ourselves. I had a really tough time learning since I am left handed.
I do enjoy crocheting but haven't done any lately. I like seeing the items you all have made.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Angelmum....beautiful blanket!! Where did you find the pattern? It looks like an easy to make blanket. Was it pretty easy? I'm new to knitting..taught myself...and have only made dish cloths so far. I need to venture over to Ravelry and check it out.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> I didn't know Ravelry existed!


Ravelry is amazing! You can find such terrific patterns there.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

KindleGirl said:


> Angelmum....beautiful blanket!! Where did you find the pattern? It looks like an easy to make blanket. Was it pretty easy? I'm new to knitting..taught myself...and have only made dish cloths so far. I need to venture over to Ravelry and check it out.


Yes, its an easy pattern, I had worked on a different pattern and completely reversed it - got so discouraged, so went searching for an "easier" pattern, this one did remind me of a dishcloth pattern that I had been successful with!

I believe I found the pattern here:
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/baby_blankets.php

but when I click on the "Easy Basket Weave"
http://forgive490.com/EasyBasketweaveBabyBlanket.htm
It has the "eyelet" section that my pattern didnt have!

so I went to ravelry and searched basket weave baby afghan - some have "dots" on it - too much for me, but this one did look like the pattern I used!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversable-basketweave-blanket
I really love they have pictures and so many are so willing to help!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I have to tell someone that I will be SO HAPPY when I am done with the short row section of this insane tapestry bag I'm knitting. Size 1 needles in fair isle. I hate purling back with fair isle. I am going to go BLIND, I tell you...which would be bad for my Kindle reading. <-- obligatory Kindle reference.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> I have to tell someone that I will be SO HAPPY when I am done with the short row section of this insane tapestry bag I'm knitting. Size 1 needles in fair isle.


That makes my eyes hurt just *thinking* about it! Whoever is getting that fair isle is a very lucky person!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I GET THAT FAIR ISLE!! It will console me in my near-blindness.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

A friend just tipped me off to Sweater Wizard--something I really need to make a custom-sized sweater for my husband. 

It sounds like just the thing for designing your own sweaters. Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

angelmum3 said:


> Yes, its an easy pattern, I had worked on a different pattern and completely reversed it - got so discouraged, so went searching for an "easier" pattern, this one did remind me of a dishcloth pattern that I had been successful with!
> 
> I believe I found the pattern here:
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/baby_blankets.php
> ...


Thanks for the info. angelmum! I have also done dish cloths in a pattern similar to this and really liked them, so this is probably one I could do with ease. Off to go check them out...


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> I GET THAT FAIR ISLE!! It will console me in my near-blindness.


Lol. I like the way you think!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> I have to tell someone that I will be SO HAPPY when I am done with the short row section of this insane tapestry bag I'm knitting. Size 1 needles in fair isle. I hate purling back with fair isle. I am going to go BLIND, I tell you...which would be bad for my Kindle reading. <-- obligatory Kindle reference.


I don't do fair isle so I don't know if it would make a gauge difference - but have you tried knitting back...I found a YouTube video to teach me for doing sock heels and like it for that.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

No, I haven't. It's just this leetle section--I think seven more rows, four of which will be purled. Then just rounds of knitting.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I'm on ravelry as Happycat47111. Wow, y'all are a talented bunch of individuals. I've been so busy that I've not had/made time to knit/crochet lately, but I miss it. I just went to a fiber festival and got some absolutely gorgeous yarn (Happy Fuzzy Yarn, OMG) and one of these days I hope to make something out of it.


Did you go to Maryland sheep and Wool?

Yes please post the scarf pics....


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

you mean more talking of crochet and knitting?


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I love the entrelac scarf. And the sock toe . . . it wants to be a sock when it grows up!

I made an entrelac baby blanket in pinks and cream on my knitting machine once, and it wasn't quite as fun as doing it by hand, but it went about twice as fast. Which was good, since my friend's granddaughter was due right around the same time my daughter's twins were due; it was the Summer of 24-7 Knitting at my house.

Just last night I sewed the buttons on the baby sweaters I knitted for the grandbabies eight months ago, and good thing, because if I'd waited any longer, the girls would have outgrown them. They're eight months old and both of them are over twenty pounds.

My mom retired last year and is getting into knitting again. We're both planning to make ourselves some toe-up socks on the circular needles (mine will be pink, with a cable-and-fan pattern). I just have to finish my son's socks first. It's taking a while. The boy has huge feet, and I'm using 2mm needles.

I just love knitting.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I love the scarf. I wanted to do that one but decided it was a huge project and would save it for awhile  

You do know you don't HAVE to have socks in pairs. I wear mismatched socks all the time just for fun. Then later on you can go back and finish the pair and you have extras.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Gorgeous scarf, T.L.!  I love the colors.  I never would have picked something like that (since my eye for color isn't very good), but the combination goes so well together.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

My daughter and her boyfriend were here yesterday, and I managed to measure their feet for new socks. It's an addiction or something.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

*TL * Thank you for sharing! I've looked at that kind of yarn, felt the yarn... oh so gorgeous!

I'm glad to be in the "sock maker wannabe" club!

I wondered about chat - I havent been to consistent being online -

*TL Fiber Fair* I've never been to one - this year I really want to go - there is one in Norther IL that's not far, but honestly their site, and on ravelry is not hopping, relatively quiet - and the classes do seem to be either non interesting to me, or too hard for me! (Estonian knitting?)

Then I stumbled on another Fiber Fair south of here (near Woodfield Mall if anyone is familiar) that's also not too far (I thought I would need to stay in a hotel - hate driving late at night or early in the rush hour traffic crowds!) Well, while there was a class that looked interesting - and their ravelry site had lots of great posts to encourage a first timer - DH happens to be OUT of town that entire time! (and its DD first week of high school)

so maybe next year?


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> The coolest thing about it was that the yarn itself - Noro - does the patterning.


Oh, I love that! I have made socks with self-striping yarn, and it always looks so cool.

I'm such an addict. I have all these skeins of beautiful yarn that I've bought just because the colors were pretty or the yarn felt soft. Lol. I need to find ways to use up all those odds and ends.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I found a cute infant sweater jacket pattern on Ravelry. Well, I couldn't find the pattern to save my life, so I'm just copying the pictures. I got started on the first one last night (I'll make two, for my twin granddaughters). Instead of the ruffles, I'll do a crocheted shell edging. Instead of the cable shown at the waist, I'm doing a braided cable. I haven't decided whether I'll embroider flowers on the chest in matching yarn.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh, wow!!  That is just gorgeous!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

mscott9985 said:


> Oh, wow!! That is just gorgeous!


Well, we'll see in a few months what they turn out like. Sometimes I can pull off a miracle without a pattern. Sometimes I can't.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Colette Duke said:


> Well, we'll see in a few months what they turn out like. Sometimes I can pull off a miracle without a pattern. Sometimes I can't.


Well, I should learn to count. I had to take it apart already because one sleeve was two inches longer than the other. Of course, I noticed this _after_ I sewed the sleeves in and tucked in all the ends.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

FYI, a hacker got into one of Ravelry's servers, and Ravelry is recommending all members change their passwords, especially if they use the same password for other sites.

(Also posted in the Ravelry thread.)


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to knit nearly 45 years ago.  Several people have tried to teach me to crochet, but I can't quite figure it out.  I do great until I have to turn the piece. 

A friend's granddaughter got pregnant at age 16 (sigh) and I told her I wanted to knit her a baby afghan.  Asked what colors she would like.  She replied "well, my baby's colors are hot pink and leopard".  Huh?  I ended up making a monstrosity with black, tan, and hot pink.  I hope she never tells anyone I made that thing.  After that, I will never ask anyone what colors they would like!

I knit a lot of hats for the troops, and scarves/hats/lap blankets for the needy.  Don't have anyone else who appreciates my knitting (is that saying something?).


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

It's been about 35 years since my grandma taught me to knit. 

LOL on the baby's colors including leopard.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

My mom is 80 and for as long as I can remember she has knitted. She used to do all our school jumpers and knitted for my kids. She used to have a knitting bag in the car while she waited to pick us up from school. Now that she only has my dad to knit for she also knits for missions. The minister takes jerseys a few times a year to other countries for children. Keeps her hands supple as well which is good.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am a frustrated knitter! I knitted sweaters for the kids when they were little, then didn't knit for years. When I moved to a new state 10 years ago, I gave away all my knitting needles....they were the old metal ones. I had no idea there were now lovely bamboo needles. A few years ago I took up knitting again, just because I found knitting shops to be a very comfortable place to be. However, I have not had time to join a knitting group. When I retire in a year, one of my aims is to find a weekly knitting group. In the meantime, I have given up on many pairs of socks....I just can't get the hang of those tiny double needles. I have been working on the same scarf for 2 years, and have the materials/patterns for a couple of more scarves. I just have to sit down and do it!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Jane find someone to teach you the two-circular-needle method of knitting socks. It's not for me--I like DPNs--but I know a lot of people who'd given up on socks before they found Cat Bordhi's books. (If that link doesn't work, try Socks Soar.)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Jane, I taught myself using this article for toe up socks knit with 2 circulars....
http://charisa-martin.livejournal.com/16895.html

These videos helped to explain the confusing parts. Cast on method and heel.

Judy's Magic Cast-on Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhBIS0AhhQY

Short Row Heel Video
http://video.aol.com/video-detail/short-row-heel-demo-lifestyle-toe-up-socks-no-wraps/1621245377


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm doing some two-circular-needle toe-up socks. I think I prefer the cuff-down method because I've used it for so long, and it's easier to get the foot the right length. But I like the idea of knitting upward until the yarn runs out. I think next time I'll try a provisional cast-on at the ankle, knit to the toe, then pick up the cast-on stitches and knit to the cuff. Best of both worlds.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've done crochet for years, but just taught myself to knit in the last 6 months. I haven't done anything besides dish cloths and a scarf. I keep hearing raves about the socks....are there any good patterns for sock beginners?? I'd love to try some but not sure how complicated I can get with just being a beginner.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I've done crochet for years, but just taught myself to knit in the last 6 months. I haven't done anything besides dish cloths and a scarf. I keep hearing raves about the socks....are there any good patterns for sock beginners?? I'd love to try some but not sure how complicated I can get with just being a beginner.


What I posted in reply #88 is as about as beginner as I've ever found for 2 circular needles and the toe up pattern.

Toe up socks mean you can try them on for size as you knit them. You just knit the rounds. Once you learn the process you can use any pattern you wish.

A typical sock pattern works in reverse, cuff down to toe and uses double pointed needles.

Some people prefer the dbl pointed needles. I personally hate them but I'm such a circular needle nut that I don't even own a pair of straight needles any more!


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I love crocheting and am an occasional knitter. 

I haven't made any Kindle Accessories yet (but I love the idea of a Kindle Kozy), I have been using my Kindle for crocheting by sending it crochet patterns from the Lion Brand Yarns site ... so I can just stick it in my crocheting bag and have my patterns immediately handy without worrying whether I've remembered to print the instructions ... and I can start right on something new when I finish a project.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

sebat said:


> Jane, I taught myself using this article for toe up socks knit with 2 circulars....
> http://charisa-martin.livejournal.com/16895.html
> 
> These videos helped to explain the confusing parts. Cast on method and heel.
> ...


thank you for that! I really want to learn this!!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I totally forgot to put this up a while ago, my two present for my boyfriend together ^^










and more of a close up of the heart on it's own. It's the same pattern as my first heart I made but with bigger yarn and hook. It really makes a difference


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I just figured out what's been frustrating me about the two-socks-at-a-time-on-two-circular-needles method. It looks like I'm not getting very much accomplished because each sock is growing at half the regular speed (which for me isn't all that fast to begin with). I feel a bit better now that I've realized it's not going as slowly as it looks. 

Knitting onward!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Colette Duke said:


> I just figured out what's been frustrating me about the two-socks-at-a-time-on-two-circular-needles method. It looks like I'm not getting very much accomplished because each sock is growing at half the regular speed (which for me isn't all that fast to begin with). I feel a bit better now that I've realized it's not going as slowly as it looks.
> 
> Knitting onward!


I've not attempted 2 at a time. I still only do one at a time on circular. You're a little to advanced for me! 

_For those of you that are wanting to learn the circular needles method, don't let this post scare you. I only posted the one sock at a time directions._


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

sebat said:


> I've not attempted 2 at a time. I still only do one at a time on circular. You're a little to advanced for me!


I like to boldly go where I probably shouldn't. I have managed to knit the two socks together more than once. I'm good at undoing mistakes, though. Likely because I'm always trying things that are more advanced than I am, lol.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Colette Duke said:


> I like to boldly go where I probably shouldn't. I have managed to knit the two socks together more than once. I'm good at undoing mistakes, though. Likely because I'm always trying things that are more advanced than I am, lol.


I would like to actually complete one pair of socks, one at a time, before I attempt 2 at once!  If I ever get the one set done I might try the pair together.

I'm still trying to finish those stupid dining chair slippers. I have 2 chairs left to do. I really hate working with cheap yarn, I keep getting acrylic fibers stuck in my thumb. We are going home for the 4th, I've told myself I have to get them done by then so I can take them with.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

My friend just gave me a shawlette as a late birthday present--the Annis shawlette from Knitty last year, in a soft heathered fuschia. Just lovely, and I look forward to wearing it this fall. I'm thinking about making one for my sister.

In the meantime, the Amour crochet scarf I'm making for that same friend is poking along. I have until Bastille Day, which is her birthday, to finish it. It's in Malabrigio Lace, which has a tendency to felt when you look at it crosswise. Very annoying at rip-backs. I've finally gotten the rhythm of the stitch down, though, so I don't have to keep referring to the pattern!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I love that Annis shawl! When I finish my scarf I may have to try a shawl. Still not brave enough to try socks, but thanks for all the references that will make my first pair of socks easier.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> My friend just gave me a shawlette as a late birthday present--the Annis shawlette from Knitty last year, in a soft heathered fuschia. Just lovely, and I look forward to wearing it this fall. I'm thinking about making one for my sister.


That's gorgeous. It's going on my to-knit list. 

I finally got back to the baby sweater (I took a break and was working on the socks, but then remembered how quickly babies grow so thought I'd better get back to it). I'll have to piece the skirt part because my knitting machine only goes 100 stitches wide, but it goes so much faster, it's worth the seam.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I saw an article in our newspaper about a sock yarn company renovating a local historical building and moving their things....as I kept reading I found out they are currently located in our town now and take internet orders. I never knew they existed here, but it's kind of fun to find that out since I've recently taught myself to knit and want to learn more. Guess I will really need to learn how to knit socks now....or maybe take a class there??


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I just wanted to compliment everyone on their wonderful and beautiful works of art.  So creative.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Gosh, that shawl is just gorgeous!!  Personally, I have a lot of trouble with complex patterns.  Right now, I'm knitting a fairly easy pair of socks, but I've had to take out the darn things about a dozen times because I keep messing up on the pattern.

I swear that I need to go back to first grade and learn how to count!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

mscott9985 said:


> Gosh, that shawl is just gorgeous!! Personally, I have a lot of trouble with complex patterns. Right now, I'm knitting a fairly easy pair of socks, but I've had to take out the darn things about a dozen times because I keep messing up on the pattern.
> 
> I swear that I need to go back to first grade and learn how to count!


I learned how to pattern-count real well when making jewellery from beads, lots of counting, also helped me get comfortable with guessing where I was.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Today I'm teaching myself how to knit, this is so fun ^^


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

kiazishiru said:


> Today I'm teaching myself how to knit, this is so fun ^^


Go you!! Next to reading, knitting is my favorite past time. Be sure to post pictures of your project


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

the knitting goes fine now, so I'm gonna start on my first real project today  two fingerless gloves with a cable on top ^^


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

kiazishiru said:


> the knitting goes fine now, so I'm gonna start on my first real project today  two fingerless gloves with a cable on top ^^


Wow, you're brave. I taught myself to knit about 4 years ago, I've made sweaters but have still not attempted a cable. At least that's a small cable!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

cables are not too bad honestly. it is going quite nicely.

I do have to excuse by saying that I usually pick the harder projects (cables in this case) quite early on because it keeps me on my feet when trying stuff out.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

kiazishiru said:


> cables are not too bad honestly. it is going quite nicely.
> 
> I do have to excuse by saying that I usually pick the harder projects (cables in this case) quite early on because it keeps me on my feet when trying stuff out.


I've done some pretty intricate patterns but just haven't gotten around to a cable yet. One of the first things I made was a honeycomb patterned baby blanket.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

that does sound really hard


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

okay, pics up from my two sets of fingerless gloves (though only one of each is on the pic)

my first attempt, with a nice cable (own design though based on the design of someone else) Second one is finished, I just need to sew the edge closed 









my second attempt, with fluffy yarn I was planning on using with my crocheting, but it's too hard to crochet with :/ (second one is almost finished)
Knitting on the other hand went fine with it 
Also, no pattern, just set up enough yarn and then finished it off when it fit 









I have no pics yet of my 4 needle work, will put that up when I finish one sleeve


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

kiazishiru said:


> okay, pics up from my two sets of fingerless gloves (though only one of each is on the pic)
> 
> my first attempt, with a nice cable (own design though based on the design of someone else) Second one is finished, I just need to sew the edge closed


Great job! I'm very impressed!!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks. I'll prob put the design on my weblog, since I made these with barely any knowledge in about one evening. It was so nice to see it built so fast


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

kiazishiru said:


> thanks. I'll prob put the design on my weblog, since I made these with barely any knowledge in about one evening. It was so nice to see it built so fast


Post a link here, if you don't mind. That's a nice little project to learn how to cable on. I think that's why I've always avoided cables, I'd hate to invest the time and screw up something as involved as a sweater.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

here is the pattern, before I lose courage and start procrastinating writing it out 

http://kiasotherstuff.blogspot.com/2011/08/knitting-first-project-and-first-design.html

if you have any questions, just ask 

For those of you on Ravelry, it's also there now: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-cable-fingerless-gloves


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

kiazishiru said:


> here is the pattern, before I lose courage and start procrastinating writing it out
> 
> http://kiasotherstuff.blogspot.com/2011/08/knitting-first-project-and-first-design.html
> 
> if you have any questions, just ask


Thanks, just took a look at it!

I had to laugh, you're as bad a me!! I've never been able to just take a pattern and knit. It would be so much simpler if I could. I'm always changing yarn or the size of needle or meshing 2 patterns together or I like the style of the sweater but not the stitch it's knitted in... I think you get the picture. 

I just started a sweater for my husband and I'm getting ready to tear it all out because the stitch is not working out the way I thought it would. I'm trying to take a flat pattern and convert it to in the round but the increases are throwing the stitch alinement off. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to teach myself to chart a pattern or pick a easier stitch for it.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I always learn to read charts pretty fast, though if you look at the blog you can see the pics down at the bottom. that is how I keep track of patterns, no matter what I do, crocheting or knitting.


----------



## KathyGleason (May 5, 2011)

Those cabled fingerless gloves look great! I was knitting forever before I had the nerve to try cables....


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

just finished the second one of the fluffy fingerless gloves. Nice and soft, gonna be great during lectures or this NaNoWriMo 

I get bored fast, so I love trying stuff that might actually be slightly higher than my level, keeps me interested. And the cabled gloves fit amazing. I really like em (even though the yarn is slightly itchy)


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I love the gloves!  Nice work  

I like knitting cables.  I'm working on a hooded cable cardigan for me (which is weird since it's been 90+ degrees here in Michigan...)


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Great fingerless gloves. I keep thinking I should knit one for myself. My right wrist gets cold from being on my desk by my mouse all the time.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Oooooooh. I found an Android app called LittleKnitter. It lets you chart patterns on a touch screen. I love this little thing.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I finished some fingerless gloves, too, and used up quite a bit of odds and ends. But...I realized that I made an error in the pattern. Ah well, they're still warm, lol.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I love to crochet.  I have a set of bamboo knitting needles but they're hair sticks in their current incarnation.  (They make really good ones!)  My grandmother used to make these huge multicolored zigzag stripey afghans and everyone in the family had one.  Well I don't, due to being little when they died, and having the rest of the family raid the house.  You know how people do.  But I do remember that she didn't keep things, she just kept giving them away.  So I have made blankets for both my daughters and about 8 or so babies through the years, they make a great surprise.  I like a gigantic 3 foot across granny square for a baby blanket, with maybe a color change around the edge and a shell or fringed edging to finish.  

Right now I have two projects in the works. One is a large blanket of little bitty granny squares which I'm still putting together.  Most people that do this will use black as the connector and background, I'm using white.  The squares were made in 2002-2003 while I was a call center operator; I learned to crochet, type and answer the phone all at the same time.  I'm about a third of the way through putting it together.  The other project is a random crochet blankey/throw thing that has no pattern.  I did a big stripe... then went 90 degrees and did another one in different color so it's L shaped.  Then I keep repeating the turn with different colors and one day will make a rectangle if I'm very lucky.  I forgot what yarn it is but it's super soft and fuzzy.  My daughter and I have scarves that I made us, hers is fringed and mine is tied off at the end- same yarn, they just get softer with each wash.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Is that mitt pattern from the current Knitting Traditions? It looks familiar.

We are keeping our heat at an austere level; we're a bit on the poor side this winter. So I've been knitting like mad from the stash making things for us to wear in the house to keep warm. I've knit up a simple neck gaiter in very thick, very soft wool singles in a simple 2x2 rib with a little increase flare in the perl stitches to fit over the shoulders and tuck into an overshirt. No idear the provenance of the yarn; I found it deep in the bottom of the stash, one of those mystery lone balls. I've finished two pair of felted bootie slippers for the girls and will start on my own pair after I finish what's currently on the needles: a little 19th century-ish cap to wear indoors, knit on #4s in Lion Brand Fisherman's Wool, which is surprisingly soft. Oatmeal colorway, a slightly brown gray, very pretty. Very inexpensive for 100% wool, too. Not washable, advertised as "great for felting" but I'm not going to need to wash a cap very often. I'm going to knit mitts or pulsewarmers from the same wool.

What's on your needles, folks?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I just started this hat...

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10502.html?noImages=

I'm hoping Entralac isn't too difficult. I've really been wanting to learn how to do it!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Entrelac isn't hard. It's actually quite easy once you get the rhythm of it. Have fun!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

mscott9985 said:


> I finished some fingerless gloves, too, and used up quite a bit of odds and ends. But...I realized that I made an error in the pattern. Ah well, they're still warm, lol.


They're cute.  I keep meaning to make some for myself, or at least one (my mouse hand gets cold when I'm working at the computer), but there are so many socks and sweaters and things I need to make for the kids and grandkids, and now my husband has decided he needs a dickie. One of our daughters asked, "So he can be like Howard Wolowitz?" Yeah, I'm sure that's what he has in mind, lol.


----------



## v7 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello all. New to the forum. Anyway, I have been looking into making a case/cover/skin for our kindle 3s and don't know how to go by it. I'd really like something that will keep the kindle IN even while I'm reading. Sort of like those m-edge and Oberon stuff BUT i wanted either crocheted or knitted. I don't even know if this is possible. I'm quite clumsy and always in a hurry and I wanna be able to read even to the last second but secure my kindle immediately and stow it in my bag or just hold it as I get off the subway or bus and not fear that my kindle is gonna fall out. Those bags and purses are cute and all but not what I'm looking for. Any help or response will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

v7 said:


> Hello all. New to the forum. Anyway, I have been looking into making a case/cover/skin for our kindle 3s and don't know how to go by it. I'd really like something that will keep the kindle IN even while I'm reading. Sort of like those m-edge and Oberon stuff BUT i wanted either crocheted or knitted. I don't even know if this is possible. I'm quite clumsy and always in a hurry and I wanna be able to read even to the last second but secure my kindle immediately and stow it in my bag or just hold it as I get off the subway or bus and not fear that my kindle is gonna fall out. Those bags and purses are cute and all but not what I'm looking for. Any help or response will be greatly appreciated.


Hi, V7.  You might knit/crochet a case to the exact dimensions (or a little smaller so the fit will be quite tight), with a narrow front facing that has a length of yarn pulled through its edge to make sure it doesn't stretch and allow the Kindle to fall out. And you could add a flap that folds over the front to protect the Kindle from scratches. You could even make the flap in two layers and insert a piece of stiff cardboard or plastic between them. Be sure to leave openings for the buttons, plug-in holes, etc.

Heh-heh, I think I just came up with another project for my to-knit list.


----------



## v7 (Oct 23, 2011)

Colette Duke said:


> Hi, V7.  You might knit/crochet a case to the exact dimensions (or a little smaller so the fit will be quite tight), with a narrow front facing that has a length of yarn pulled through its edge to make sure it doesn't stretch and allow the Kindle to fall out. And you could add a flap that folds over the front to protect the Kindle from scratches. You could even make the flap in two layers and insert a piece of stiff cardboard or plastic between them. Be sure to leave openings for the buttons, plug-in holes, etc.
> 
> Heh-heh, I think I just came up with another project for my to-knit list.


Sounds really nice. I have been thinking along these lines too just didn't know if it will work. I guess I won't know til i pick up my hook and my yarn. I hope i can start on paper or something. Oh hey! If you do start up this project, do tell me.... Thanks


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

v7 said:


> Sounds really nice. I have been thinking along these lines too just didn't know if it will work. I guess I won't know til i pick up my hook and my yarn. I hope i can start on paper or something. Oh hey! If you do start up this project, do tell me.... Thanks


Will do--I post everything I knit/crochet here.

Speaking of which, I finished the non-Howard-Wolowitz dickie I made for dh. It's navy blue, made of Caron Simply Soft. It feels so nice, I may have to borrow it.

Now to get back to the baby sweaters, because it's sweater season again here, and the twins are getting so huge. I'm convinced my daughter feeds them Miracle-Gro.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> Is that mitt pattern from the current Knitting Traditions?


I believe it is. I have so many knitting mags that I can't remember!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I finished my cap:









Details at Ravelry. (Feel free to friend me there, btw!)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a yo-yo knitter/crocheter (mostly crochet) - I seem to do it in spurts. I'd posted this over a year ago as something I might try, but still haven't...
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=27163.0

Love the "blocks" baby blanket that someone had posted on this thread, I made a similar one after reading the first (and only) Debbie Macomber book I've ever read. The pattern was in the book, and also on her website along with a few others. It was a simple way to get back into knitting, which I hadn't done in years & years. 
http://www.debbiemacomber.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=knitting&pageID=2
I should pull it out and make another one, I've crocheted blankets for all but one of my grandkids - so bless his heart, I'll knit him one of these instead since it's a little bigger.

Right now I'm crocheting some simple "ruffle" scarves for Christmas gifts. I've got a bum knee that keeps me off my feet a lot right now so if I'm gonna be sitting watching TV I might as well be doing something productive at the same time! I stick mostly to scarves & blankets - I have gauge issues. There was a time when I tried making sweaters and did knit a sweater or two for myself years ago, but being self-taught, it's one of the things I never bothered to teach myself - or more accurately I never wanted to discipline myself about!


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I didn't see this book linked in this thread, but I thought I'd share it since I like it so much. Great patterns and simple instructions for some of the harder stitches.



I just started a version of this pattern from the book to make a kindle carrier. Will post pictures when it's done.

Also, does anyone know anything about good wool alternatives? One of the problems I discovered when I started crocheting is that I'm terribly allergic to wool. Broke out in hives for days.  I've been buying cotton but I've found it's just not the same for some patterns. Is alpaca wool similar enough? It seems kind of expensive which is why I haven't tried it out yet.

ETA: Whoops, I meant to put my ravelry profile link in here: http://www.ravelry.com/people/coralm


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Alpaca is drapier and doesn't have the memory of wool, but it has more memory than cotton!


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> I didn't see this book linked in this thread, but I thought I'd share it since I like it so much. Great patterns and simple instructions for some of the harder stitches.


Lol. I wonder if she's related to the Yarn Harlot?


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Alpaca is drapier and doesn't have the memory of wool, but it has more memory than cotton!


Hmm, I'll have to get some and try it out. Thanks!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Working on some toe up socks now and next will be slipper socks in nice thick cushy yarn (haven't decided yet what I'm going to use) last years pair are shot but many many days I said "I love my slipper socks" and it was raw enough here today that I was wishing I had some new ones today. 

Debbie Macomber is the reason I originally went to the library how to knit class  and still go to knitting group every Thursday there now.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Brr, it's been so cold in my office that I set aside those baby sweaters (I'm pretty sure they'll still fit as long as I finish them by spring) and made myself some fingerless gloves. They're kind of goofy: I used navy-blue worsted-weight yarn and made them flat, so they lace up along the top of my hand/arm. And for the lacing, I picked red ribbon with white doggy footprints (that added significantly to the goofy factor). But my wrists are warm now, even the one I use for my computer mouse.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Post a picture!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Good idea!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Kawaii!


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

That is *so* cute!!  I love the ribbon laced into it.  Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Kawaii!


I had to google that, lol. Thank you. 



mscott9985 said:


> That is *so* cute!! I love the ribbon laced into it. Where did you get the pattern?


Thanks!  I didn't have a pattern. I just measured my hand and arm, did a test gauge to figure out how many stitches and rows I'd need to do, and made the increases/decreases and a slit for the thumb a quarter of the way in from the edges. The hard part was remembering to make an eyelet on each side of the work every four rows. There was some un-knitting involved.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

This is my most recent project. I'm using yarn from a sweater that I knitted and then decided that I hated, lol. I like to recycle yarn that way. I figure if I'm not wearing the sweater, I might as well re-use the yarn.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

I found the yarnies!!! Hiya!

Learned to knit over the holidays. My weekend project is to figure out short-row heels. After having to frog an actual project back to where I started a very ugly FAIL heel, I'm going to try it again on a practice piece so it won't be the first project that makes me cry. Ha!

I'm just crossing my fingers that the TSA won't foil my plans by confiscating my tiny bamboo circulars and practice yarn. If I meet with success, I'll post some pics when we return. Keep Calm and Carry On... Knitting!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got back from Michael's where they are having a half price sale on Charisma. It's so nice and velvety and lovely to work with. I haven't progressed past the hat and scarf stage.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh no fair! you can't tell me about a sale, one hour before I'm leaving town! 

Also, here's me: Stacey at Ravelry


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a question for the Kindle Yarnies:

My daughter gave me the Martha Stewart Crafts Knit & Weave Loom Kit for Christmas. I have been busy lately weaving with the components of this kit. 


I found information on the Internet for quickly weaving squares that can then be sewn together. I have made a scarf using an open weave and two different yarns (one smooth and one with texture). I think that the scarf would be more durable if I added a crocheted edge with the smooth yarn. However I tried a simple chain on a sample and I am not happy with how that would look.

Each square is woven on the bias so that it is stretchy along the length and width but not stretchy along the diagonals. The selvedge has small loops where I could easily insert a crochet hook.

Any suggestions on a simple crochet edging I could add?


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

@ Annalog, I used a shell motive, I can see if I can still find it, it's easy and I think it looks really pretty.
http://www.unique-homemade-gifts.com/crochet-edging.html
You'll have to figure out the size of your shells yourself, I use double crochets over 1 empty one but you can also use tripples over 1 empty one or tripples over 2, stuff like that.

Back when I just started knitting I put up a pattern on my weblog and I still get about 5 to 7 visits from ravelry every week, I always smile at that


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

@ Kiazishiru, thank you for that link! I am glad it had several edging examples. I should have mentioned that this particular scarf is for a boy so I will probably use one of the plainer edgings shown on that page. I will also be making scarves for my daughter and granddaughters. The shell edging should work well for those scarves. (Hopefully by that time I will be able to crochet better.  )


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I've just started knitting again and I'm making a little plushie thing for FH (he knows it's for him, but hasn't figured out what it is yet, hehe). I've grown a callous on my finger from knitting (after I wore off a layer of skin), but I just find knitting sooo relaxing. I'll post pictures of my little project when I'm done.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Does anyone else access patterns on the Web from their Kindle? While working on my first project using the present from DD, a messenger bag that I am now using to hold the kit and current project, I accessed the Lion Brand pattern site from my Kindle. I like how my K2 keeps the Web page in memory so that I can use the Back key to access it, even with the wireless turned off. (I did not use the yarn mentioned in the pattern. I thought $75+ for my first woven bag was excessive.  )


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I have a question for the Kindle Yarnies:
> 
> My daughter gave me the Martha Stewart Crafts Knit & Weave Loom Kit for Christmas. I have been busy lately weaving with the components of this kit.
> 
> ...


I've been using the round looms for a few months now. I got a set of four at Michaels for $20 (less coupon 40% off) and I also got the small flower loom that I use to make the long, narrow scarves.










Everyone got hats and scarves for Christmas.

Can't crochet for beans although my daughter says I should be able to because I'm old and all old women know how to crochet.  When I finish this current round of hats and scarves (GD has had me busy making them for her second grade class), I'm going to try crocheting again.

Also got a set of long looms but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Annalog said:


> I have a question for the Kindle Yarnies:Any suggestions on a simple crochet edging I could add?


I generally use a double crochet in each space. It gives the piece a nice, finished look without being too fancy (which would work for a boy.)

The loom looks pretty cool! I've never tried one myself.

Btw...Stacey, I've friended you on Ravelry. I'm unraveled99.

Right now, I'm reusing the yarn from a sweater I knitted a few months ago but never wore. So many of my sweaters are from reclaimed yarn, lol.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I think that the loom kit is expensive at list price but a good value if purchased with a 40 or 50 percent off coupon. DD told me that she bought mine at Michael's for $20 that way.

I already had most of the Knifty Knitter looms so I have been focussing on the weaving options instead of the knitting options with this kit. 

Thanks for the additional suggestions. After trying them on samples I will report on which one I used.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Also, I don't really get patterns on my Kindle, but I do use my iPad to connect to YouTube in order to take virtual knitting help.  I wasn't sure how to do a kitchner stitch, but it was nice to sit there with the iPad on my lap while I followed along with the how-to video, lol.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Still trying to learn short row heels on YouTube. I don't quite get it, but I think I'm close.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Annalog said:


> ... Thanks for the additional suggestions. After trying them on samples I will report on which one I used.


After comparing samples of a few crochet stitches on a woven square sample, I finished the first scarf with an edging of single crochet. Before I finish the scarves for my daughter and two granddaughters, I should make a set of sample squares with different edgings (single, half double, double, shell, and reversed single) to send with the finished scarf.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

kiazishiru said:


> okay, pics up from my two sets of fingerless gloves (though only one of each is on the pic)
> 
> my first attempt, with a nice cable (own design though based on the design of someone else) Second one is finished, I just need to sew the edge closed
> 
> ...





mscott9985 said:


> I finished some fingerless gloves, too, and used up quite a bit of odds and ends. But...I realized that I made an error in the pattern. Ah well, they're still warm, lol.





Colette Duke said:


> Good idea!


Thanks for the ideas and inspiration. My mom does not want a scarf so I asked her if she would like some fingerless gloves. She liked that idea. I wove a couple bias test squares which, when folded in half, were nearly big enough to go around my hand. I basted one square around my left hand so that I could see how much extra would be needed to make a fingerless glove. I crocheted two sections on the other square to fill in the gap and then attached those sections to the other side of the square. I added a row of single crochet around the top edge. I have been wearing my two test gloves for a couple days. I like the fit of the basted glove better as I accidentally shifted the thumb hole down on the one I crocheted and there is too much material under my fingers. I also made that glove a little too loose.

For the gloves for my mom, I will try slightly larger squares and make sure that the thumb hole is higher on the glove. I plan to post photos when those are done.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I did not think that receiving the knitting and weaving loom kit would result in me finally learning how to crochet.  I kept watching YouTube videos while weaving and adding crochet borders. It was not until I saw one of the Crochet Geek videos that I saw a way to hold the working yarn that worked for me. (She holds the work with the thumb and index finger and uses the other fingers to control the yarn. All the books and other examples used the index finger to control the yarn.)

I signed up on Ravelry as AnnalogKB as there was already an Annalog.

The woven scarf I finished for my daughter before I learned a good way for me to hold the yarn for the crochet border:


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Anna, that's gorgeous! I hope your daughter likes it, I don't know how she couldn't. Do you like that kit? I've been stroking my jaw and looking at it through squinty eyes...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Anna, that's gorgeous! I hope your daughter likes it, I don't know how she couldn't. Do you like that kit? I've been stroking my jaw and looking at it through squinty eyes...


Thank you, MeiLinMiranda! Yes, my daughter likes the scarf a lot. 

I do like the kit but it has some problems.

I can definitely see how someone could hate the kit if they planned to use it primarily for loom knitting. The hook tool to use for knitting is flimsy, the pegs do not always fit well into the loom components and can work free while knitting, and the instruction book is dreadful. However, as I already have most of the Kniffty Knitter looms, various books, and extra knitting loom hooks, I don't need to use this kit for loom knitting. I do, however, like the small end pieces put together for spool knitting as the square shape is easy for my hands to hold. Given that someone learns how to loom knit from another source and uses a differnt knitting hook, this kit can certainly be used for loom knitting but I think it would be frustrating otherwise.

The weaving instructions are OK but only identify one way to weave with the kit. However I found that there are YouTube instructions for various types of weaving. So far, my favorite are from Noreen Crone-Findlay (NoreenCroneFindlay) and Hazel Rose Looms (WeaverHazel). Since the pieces in the kit result in squares that have odd number of small pegs, (corners of 7 holes and straight pieces of 6, 12, and 36 pieces), it is also possible to weave squares similar to the seaving method used by Weave-It squares created in the 1930s (see eLoomaNation). With the variations of shapes for weaving, there are lots of options.

I think the kit is certainly worth $20 to $25 dollars by using a 40% or 50% off coupon at either Michael's or Jo-Ann.

(ETA: I should add that I recently bought a second kit at Michael's with a 40% off coupon so that I could weave on squares ranging from 7 pegs per side to 79 pegs per side in increments of 6 pegs. That is using the small pegs in the holes that are nearly 3 holes to the inch. Using the larger pegs in every other hole would have the squares range from 4 to 40 pegs per side in increments of 3 pegs. It is for the way that the loom components combine that I like this kit. I think the most inventive loom combination I have seen so far is http://tottietalkscrafts.com/2011/12/24/video-tutorial-on-how-to-weave-a-heart-shape-motif-on-the-martha-stewart-loom/. )


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm trying to learn how to knit. What sites have helped you?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I'm trying to learn how to knit. What sites have helped you?


Everything you need is at Knitting Help for learning. There are videos to teach you all the basics... how to cast on, knit, purl, increase, decrease and cast off. 
http://www.knittinghelp.com/

If I need anything more involved I usually do a search on youtube and can find a video for it.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Jep, knittinghelp.com for me too. Plus I used a size 6 yarn so I would be able to see what I've done


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Best advice is to use light-colored yarn, no heavier than worsted weight or lighter than DK, on size 6 to 8 needles. Any bigger it's clumsy; any smaller it's fiddly. Have fun!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

also, if you can already crochet, using the continental method might be easier for you, at least it was for me 

also, they are having a wool sale at lidl's this week ^^ I'm gonna pick up some pretty colours ^^


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I will learn the Continental method the next time I try knitting with needles. It looks to me as if I will be able control the yarn tension easier than with the method I was taught many years ago.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> ... Do you like that kit? I've been stroking my jaw and looking at it through squinty eyes...





Annalog said:


> ... (ETA: ... It is for the way that the loom components combine that I like this kit. I think the most inventive loom combination I have seen so far is http://tottietalkscrafts.com/2011/12/24/video-tutorial-on-how-to-weave-a-heart-shape-motif-on-the-martha-stewart-loom/. )


I realized after modifying my above post that maybe you would not see the addition. I quoted part of the addition here.

Now that I have two kits, I might try weaving a four leaf clover.  Wish me luck.   

ETA: Now Noreen Crone-Findlay has a free pattern for a woven elephant on Lion Brand Yarn using this kit. I have a grandniece who is crazy about elephants.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

sebat said:


> Everything you need is at Knitting Help for learning. There are videos to teach you all the basics... how to cast on, knit, purl, increase, decrease and cast off.
> http://www.knittinghelp.com/
> 
> If I need anything more involved I usually do a search on youtube and can find a video for it.


Thanks! I also found they had an app that has all the videos on it and downloaded it.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Thanks! I also found they had an app that has all the videos on it and downloaded it.


That must be new.

Learn to cast on...then go to knit stitch video. Practice that stitch until you can do it without thinking about it before you move on to the purl stitch video. Once you've purled until you are about ready to scream...practice doing....K1...P1...K1...P1. (that's knit 1/purl 1) It will get you comfortable moving between stitches.

That was my process for learning. From that point I started doing simple projects to get my yarn tension down. Everything else is just a variation off of those two stitches.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, lovely scarf Anna!  I've never thought of using a loom before; however, I want to learn how to tat.  My husband's grandmother tried to teach me, but she's now passed away.  I bought a shuttle and a few how-to books, but that was quite a while ago.  I'm not sure what I'd use the lace for; however, I want to try something different.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

mscott9985 said:


> Wow, lovely scarf Anna! I've never thought of using a loom before; however, I want to learn how to tat. My husband's grandmother tried to teach me, but she's now passed away. I bought a shuttle and a few how-to books, but that was quite a while ago. I'm not sure what I'd use the lace for; however, I want to try something different.


Thanks! I have been having lots of fun using the hand-held looms for weaving.

I so wanted to learn how to tat when I was young. However I could not figure it out from an old book my mom had. Tatting is still one of those skills I want to learn eventually. (There is a reason why DH says that my hobby is collecting hobbies.  )

I wonder if it is possible to tat to make necklaces and bracelets?


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I've seen tatting used to make bracelets and necklaces, just as Irish crochet is.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

My mom taught me to tat.
My DH & I used to make baby bonnets as gifts. He'd sew the bonnet & I'd tat a row of lace that I sewed on to the brim of the bonnets. 
Made them for all the nieces & nephews & then for our own 3 kids. (Hm, wonder if I can find one to take a pic of to post?)


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I just started teaching No2 Daughter how to crochet amigurumi.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> I just started teaching No2 Daughter how to crochet amigurumi.


I just checked a book out of the library with amigurumi crochet patterns. Way too cute and adorable!


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

I got the Creepy Cute Crochet book, just for the tiny cthulhu. Heh. First I have to learn how to crochet.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I always look up my amigurumi patterns online, there are a lot of really cutes ones on webslogs and stuff 
I wish I could just find the time for it again... and the motivation for some of the really cute creatures...

Although I might try beaded crochet soon... I know a few people who can and they might help me out, it looks really interesting to do 

I just found out that apparently I did bookmark the page with scallop border, really good explanation:
http://www.hookedonneedles.com/2009/01/learn-to-crochet-scallop-border-video.html

Also, some of my fav amigurumi patterns:
bear face lollipops (didn't make these yet, they look cute though) http://berrysprite.blogspot.com/2009/05/bear-lollipop-pattern.html
pop heart (made these a few times): http://mygurumi.blogspot.com/2009/02/pop-heart-pattern.html


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Cegabq - you should definitely post pics!  I'd love to see those lace-trimmed bonnets.  And what a great idea about making lace into necklaces/bracelets.  Thanks everyone!  I'm nearly done with my current wip, so maybe it's time to get that shuttle out of retirement.

kiazishiru - I have never heard of 'amigurumi', but that link to the teddy bear lollipops was adorable!  I want to make some for my nieces.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

okay girls, I need some help, I found some really amazin purple and white yarn which is simple acrylic yarn with a thread of shimmer through it, the white one looks like a ball of icequeen (if you get the idea). I am working on a shawl with it, but I'm not sure I like it (just an easy shawl, a small border nearing the sides). Do you have any ideas? I was thinking maybe fingerless gloves, but I think it's too pretty for that...

@mscott, I think amigurumi's why crocheting originally started to come back in fashion a few years ago, they are simple, small and cute  although you can make them as difficult as you like


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

kiazishiru said:


> okay girls, I need some help, I found some really amazin purple and white yarn which is simple acrylic yarn with a thread of shimmer through it, the white one looks like a ball of icequeen (if you get the idea). I am working on a shawl with it, but I'm not sure I like it (just an easy shawl, a small border nearing the sides). Do you have any ideas? I was thinking maybe fingerless gloves, but I think it's too pretty for that...
> 
> @mscott, I think amigurumi's why crocheting originally started to come back in fashion a few years ago, they are simple, small and cute  although you can make them as difficult as you like


I am a scarf-a-holic. If I can turn something into a scarf, I'll do it  I love lacy patterns the best.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

kiazishiru said:


> okay girls, I need some help, I found some really amazin purple and white yarn which is simple acrylic yarn with a thread of shimmer through it, the white one looks like a ball of icequeen (if you get the idea). I am working on a shawl with it, but I'm not sure I like it (just an easy shawl, a small border nearing the sides). Do you have any ideas? I was thinking maybe fingerless gloves, but I think it's too pretty for that...


A scarf is a good idea or maybe slippers. One of my older sisters makes a simple knit slipper. She works away at them while watching TV and once a year we all get to grab ones we like. So much fun - and perfect too since they wear out after a while.

What about a neck cowl? Those are popular now. If you don't have a shirt or sweater to match the yarn it would be a good excuse to go out and buy one. ha ha

~ Jenna


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I think it's not durable enough for slippers...

I found the yarn on ravelry, and the pics there are really good.
http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/zeeman-sparkle

as you can see, it is quite shiny, and the is quite smooth, soft and rough at the same time.. also it is not straight but somewhat curled, so knitting is not the easiest thing...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I am currently in the middle of five yarn WIPs as I stated in the January Quasi Official January Book Game thread.

I should not start any new yarn projects until I finish the ones I am currently working on. Does buying yarn for a new project count? Or should I just think of it in the same way as adding to my To Be Read list?


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Awwwh, Anna  Yeah, I do see my yarn list sort of as my TBR list... I know I still want to do them, but I still need to find the time for them first


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Annalog said:


> I am currently in the middle of five yarn WIPs as I stated in the January Quasi Official January Book Game thread.
> 
> I should not start any new yarn projects until I finish the ones I am currently working on. *Does buying yarn for a new project count? Or should I just think of it in the same way as adding to my To Be Read list? *


If that's not allowed, I just got voted off the island.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The scarves I made for my granddaughters:

This one is for the youngest. It has both a smooth and a boucle yarn. A crochet border was added to the squares and the scarf. It should go with her Gotham City look.









This one is for the oldest. She only wanted the boucle yarn. I was afraid to add a border. Sewing the squares together was like sewing cobwebs.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

sebat said:


> That must be new.
> 
> Learn to cast on...then go to knit stitch video. Practice that stitch until you can do it without thinking about it before you move on to the purl stitch video. Once you've purled until you are about ready to scream...practice doing....K1...P1...K1...P1. (that's knit 1/purl 1) It will get you comfortable moving between stitches.
> 
> That was my process for learning. From that point I started doing simple projects to get my yarn tension down. Everything else is just a variation off of those two stitches.


Try knitting dishcloths. Small project, and a quick reward! Practice your stitches. Lots of free patterns online.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I know that pink one was a pain anna, but it's gorgeous!  as is the black and white one!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I know that pink one was a pain anna, but it's gorgeous! as is the black and white one!


Thanks!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

oh wow, a knitting thread on KB!! I am a self taught knitter after the last winter Olympics. I fell in love with the American hat and wanted one but didn't want to shell out $60 for it. I found a knitter via a friend on FB who knit the hat for me ...for the cost of the yarn only!! Only now can I truly appreciate the love that went into it.

I have not knit any Kindle related items but have knit several DTB bookmarks. I currently have on needles: a sweater, 4 different scarves, a sock, a fingerless mitten and a hat. I will be starting a dishcloth in the next few days.

I am on Ravelry as well, feel free to friend me.  
RavenclawPrefect


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow Anna! That looks amazing!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

kiazishiru said:


> Wow Anna! That looks amazing!!


Thanks!

I gave the granddaughters their scarves yesterday and the scarves were a hit. Both girls wore their scarves and showed them off to a couple visiting friends.

My daughter likes all three scarves and asked if I would make her one like the purple one. I told her that it was like working with cobwebs but that it might be several weeks before I could face sewing the squares together. (Weaving the squares is OK.)


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Annalog said:


> The scarves I made for my granddaughters:
> 
> This one is for the youngest. It has both a smooth and a boucle yarn. A crochet border was added to the squares and the scarf. It should go with her Gotham City look.
> 
> ...


I love the look and feel of boucle yarn, but I *hate* working with it  Your scarves are so lovely!

And I'm voting that it's always OK to buy new yarn!! Anna, I also have about five projects, lol. Several pairs of socks, a sweater, and so forth...

What about needles? Personally, I prefer the bamboo ones. I just like the way they look. I sewed myself a knitting needle caddy that works really well to hold all of my needles and so forth. I couldn't find one in the stores that was compact enough, but this one rolls up into a tube.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

mscott9985 said:


> I love the look and feel of boucle yarn, but I *hate* working with it  Your scarves are so lovely!
> 
> And I'm voting that it's always OK to buy new yarn!! Anna, I also have about five projects, lol. Several pairs of socks, a sweater, and so forth...
> 
> What about needles? Personally, I prefer the bamboo ones. I just like the way they look. I sewed myself a knitting needle caddy that works really well to hold all of my needles and so forth. I couldn't find one in the stores that was compact enough, but this one rolls up into a tube.


Thanks!
I have a set of six plastic crochet hooks that I bought some time ago, the hook that came with the Martha Stewart kit, and a bamboo double pointed Tunisian hook that I bought because I had a coupon that was going to expire. I don't yet know how to use it.

I have a couple pair of metal knitting needles that I bought years ago. However, since the only knitting I have done in the past several years has been on looms, I have not used them for knitting in decades. I have, however, used them while weaving a bag to hold a shed open. 

(This is the first post I have made from my new Kindle Fire. DH gave it to me early because he was afraid that I was going to buy something else. It was intended as a Valentine present.)


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

mscott9985 said:


> What about needles? Personally, I prefer the bamboo ones. I just like the way they look. I sewed myself a knitting needle caddy that works really well to hold all of my needles and so forth. I couldn't find one in the stores that was compact enough, but this one rolls up into a tube.


I started with straight metal ones from Michaels. Then I graduated to straight bamboo. Then I went to circulars...in metal and bamboo. I got a set of KnitPick Harmony Wood Interchangeables, which I love. Recently, I found ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles and those are my go to needles.

For my dishcloths, I still use my size 6 bamboo straights. Everything else, I tend to use the circs and magic loop if needed. I am using the ChiaoGoo Red Lace on a lace scarf and a sky scarf. My other projects are on my Harmonies. Wait, I have a doubleknit scarf on a set of size 7 Lantern Moon Rosewood straights. I don't use straights often and only use DPN if I have to.

I am all for buying more yarn


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I prefer straight to circular, but I'm getting use to the circular ones.  I knit a lot of socks, though, so I'm generally using dp needles.  (Those size one and two dp bamboos are like toothpicks, lol.  I can't tell you how many I've broken!)

What are chiaogoo red lace needles?  I've never heard of them.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles are lovely, slick (but not overly slick) stainless steel needles with a good point and a flexible red cable.  I have used them to magic loop a hat and it doesn't kink or seem to hold  memory.  I got mine from HandsomeFibers on Etsy but they have a web site as well.

If they made interchangeables, I would snap them up in a heartbeat.  As it is, I am slowly adding different sizes and lengths of the fixed circulars.  It has made knitting my Advent Lace scarf so much nicer.  

I find I knit more loosely when I use circs, my knitting is much tighter on straights. 

ChiaoGoo also makes bamboo circs and straights.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Anna, the scarves are just gorgeous.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Colette Duke said:


> Anna, the scarves are just gorgeous.


Thanks! It was amazing how easy it was to combine the information I found on-line, especially at eLoomaNation, about the various Weave-It and other handheld looms popular in the 1930s and 1960s with the components of the loom kit. It was nice to be able to make a square the width of the scarf and then weave enough squares for the length. If I had had to knit or crochet all four scarves, I never would have finished them.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I kind of cheat. I have a knitting machine, and it makes the simple parts of a knitted project go really fast. Anything like cables or ribs or intricate patterns, though, I hand knit. Now that my granddaughters are walking, my machine knitting has ground to a halt. I dread the thought of leaving a project set up and having the little ones undo it. Maybe I should finish their new sweaters by hand, or I'll never get them done. Sheesh. I've done the cables for the waists and wrists, though. Could there be hope for me? lol


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Circulars all the way, though I use DPNs for socks, mittens, gloves etc.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Annalog said:


> Does anyone else access patterns on the Web from their Kindle? While working on my first project using the present from DD, a messenger bag that I am now using to hold the kit and current project, I accessed the Lion Brand pattern site from my Kindle. I like how my K2 keeps the Web page in memory so that I can use the Back key to access it, even with the wireless turned off. (I did not use the yarn mentioned in the pattern. I thought $75+ for my first woven bag was excessive.  )


I convert the .pdf files with Calibre to .azw format and transfer them to my K3. That way if I have a crochet emergency I can just switch to a new pattern. I use the notes and highlights features to keep track of where I am in more intricate patterns.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I've started downloading .pdf files onto my iPad. I generally prefer print ones, though.

This is my current WIP:


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, that's pretty. I love the shaping at the waist and hips.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah, Drops Designs does a really nice job with shaping.  Their patterns seem to fit me better than other places I've used.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

As I am being dragged down to the dark hole of knitting supplies, I am bringing this thread back up to day-light. I have taken up knitting again after a long hiatus. My current project is a baby blanket for 1st grandchild due in September. I am using bamboo circulars, but have become fascinated with all the knitting needles that have become available. I will soon be focusing on buying a set of interchangeables. I have a trial set coming to me from Knit Picks. I see yarn stashed building up in my house.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Jane917 said:


> As I am being dragged down to the dark hole of knitting supplies, I am bringing this thread back up to day-light. I have taken up knitting again after a long hiatus. My current project is a baby blanket for 1st grandchild due in September. I am using bamboo circulars, but have become fascinated with all the knitting needles that have become available. I will soon be focusing on buying a set of interchangeables. I have a trial set coming to me from Knit Picks. I see yarn stashed building up in my house.


Welcome to the world of knitting for grandchildren. I have three of the little dears (third one is scheduled to arrive in June). They're marvelous excuses to buy yarn.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Awwww...
I'm getting melancholy. I used to crochet lacy frilly dresses for my daughter; but now she is 24. NO, I am not ready to be a Grandmother yet!!
http://www.e-patternscentral.com/detail.html?prod_id=3791


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

oh wow, those dresses are so cute ^^

I'm going to make a triangle shawl (my third one). The first one was slightly too small, but I love it anyway. The second one is still at home, it looks really good but I can't work on it right now, it is made with a yarn that has a mix of green, blue and purple.
And this one is going to be in black, white and pink:
https://twitter.com/kiazishiru/status/213338303292903426/photo/1


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

A friend of mine went to the UK and brought back some lovely wool yarn for me, just a couple of hanks in brown and pink. I have to figure out something to do with it. I'm thinking scarf ... just have to decide whether to knit or crochet.


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

I love to knit. I find I am better at that than crocheting, though I learned how to crochet first.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Opposite for me.  I fear knitting.  I hold the needles for dear life; and freak out if I drop a stitch.  If I notice it a few rows after the drop; I lose it.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

sjc said:


> Opposite for me. I fear knitting. I hold the needles for dear life; and freak out if I drop a stitch. If I notice it a few rows after the drop; I lose it.


When I drop a stitch and the pattern is simple like stockinette or plain ribbing, I grab a crochet hook and pick up the stitch and pull it through the next row and the next until I reach the needles, then slip it onto the needle and continue (the fabric will be a bit tighter in that area, but nobody besides me will notice or care). If it seems like it'll be too complicated to do that, I find the most recent row that's been knitted all the way across and slip a spare needle through every stitch (making sure not to twist the stitches) and then unravel everything down to that point and start up again. Although I admit to doing a certain amount of freaking out along the way.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I also rather crochet, but for me it's because it's easier to put away, plus with what I make (amigurumi and granny shawls) it also goes pretty fast 

With knitting I'm afraid that when I put it aside my needles might slip and that I lose everything I've done.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

kiazishiru said:


> With knitting I'm afraid that when I put it aside my needles might slip and that I lose everything I've done.


I had a few bad experiences like this when I first started knitting. I only use circular needles now.

If you are knitting something flat, you just turn it like you would with straight needles. When you're ready to take a break push all the stitches to the center. There's no way they can fall off unless the cable breaks.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I just bought the KnitPick Harmony Wood Interchangeables at my local knitting store and I have two projects ahead of me! One is a cowl scarf that I have the pattern for but didn't have the right needles for; the other is some gorgeous malabrigo yarn that I am dying to use but can't find the right pattern for. I only have about 20 infinity scarves in my "favorites" on ravelry. 

I got my first set of circulars and started this: http://margauxelena.typepad.com/tentenknits/2009/10/5th-avenue.html (found through ravelry, sorry don't know how to link it). I have dropped a stitch (only one I know of but probably more) about three inches down from where I'm at and halfway into my second skein so I quit knitting for a bit. I need to figure out how to fix it and I got a bit scared off since all that hard work I did might not pan out.

This thread is not helping as I should be getting some work done since I took a week off.... but the idea of knitting and watching the Olympics is calling my name so loud I can't think straight.


----------

